# violin flask bottles real? how old?



## BARQS19

Here are three violin bottles. Are any of these real? The aqua and green one seem really crude and lop sided. The cobalt has a 1 on the bottom, the green has a D on the bottom, and the aqua has nothing on the bottom.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## whiskeyman

Clevenger Bros Glass Works of Clayton NJ made  many of these for some years...up until they closed in the late 1980's (?)....They also made a Banjo type.
 The blue one dates from the 1930's or 40's....Probably made for  women's cologne or toilet water....Prices vary....Most Clevenger Bros glass  after 1964 is marked with a CB, before that only a paper label was used.
 I have seen these advertised in an old magazine as a Bud Vase....they came with a metal hanger...and one placed flowers/vines in them and hung them about the house...I have owned a few  that must have been used in just that way ,as their interiors were stained from years of water standing in them...
 Repo hangers are available on Ebay, probably some "original" ones too.


----------



## David E

Hey Robert, if you get any info on the violin bottles, I sure would like to know.
 I have an Aqua and a clear one. Neither one will stand on it's own and I always thought their should have been a wire around them to hang on a wall.
 Dave


----------



## whiskeyman

For info on Violin Bottles, check out this site:
 http://viobot.tripod.com/page2.html


----------



## BARQS19

Why would they have hangers?
 Robert


----------



## David E

Robert, I sent a message to that violin man, for a little info on bottles. Do beleive though they were for decoration purpose. But I have seen a whiskey with the liquor
 law words on it ABM.
 Dave


----------



## portland med. man

i saw a aqua one with the origanal hanger on the back wicked crude and definatly blown small small lip flake 18 bucks at consignment shop i didnt grab it up but maybe i will i dug a broken cobalt one in a old farm dump that had a ton of milk and canning jars in it... two on the left appear to be older...... cheers.


----------



## BARQS19

I did see one on ebay with a maple syrup label on it.
 Robert


----------



## whiskeyman

I believe Old Bardstown KY. whiskey came in the amber ABM one...made in 2 different sizes circa late 1960's and into early 1970's.  Have seen ceramic violoin/fiddles and ones made like ashtrays. Clevenger Bros probably made theirs beginning in the early 1930's.
 Some were made in France and probably Italy as well.  Kanawha Glass Co of W.VA made several colors... one particularly sought after is the amberina one. 
 I like the banjo shape ones better, especially ones with enameled florals painted allover.


----------

